# Baby's Only formula really ok for infants?



## gretelmom (Jun 22, 2005)

Okay, so baby is now 9 mo and due to medical reasons, I've got to supplement (PCOS and insufficient milk ducts, please don't flame me, I worked my A** off to give him EBF for 6 mos until solids and if you knew the intense labor that went into that, you'd respect it, now my PCOS hormones are out of whack and I can't make enough milk even with enormous effort) and I read on here that Baby's Only is okay for babies under 12 mos.

So I looked at their comparison charts on the website and it looks like the nutrition and composition are really fine for babies compared to Enfamil, etc, but I just need some reassurance from someone who asked their doctor.

To me, this is the healthiest choice of supplement and he still gets 80% bm. I just don't want something to go wrong because it truly is just for 12 mos and older.

THanks so much!


----------



## zoeyzoo (Jul 6, 2007)

Never *asked* my doctor.

If you read the website they explain how they think the BM is the best thing for babies under 12 months so they don't want to promote formula to those babies so they can have bm.

Nutritionally it is the same or better than the other formuals on the market. It also complies with the Infant Formula Act. Wether it comlies is all the ped is likely to want to know. Dr. Sears in The Baby Book also says to make sure to pick a formula that complies with the infant formula act. The act regulates formula to comply to certain minimum nutritional standards for babies.

I have been using it with my 4 month old since she was 3 weeks old. I don't want to get into why but my milk dried up completely and suddenly and my baby dropped a nearly a pound. I have been using this since and she has been doing great with it.

My only concern with it is that it contains soy. I haven't been able to find one yet (even looking at Enfilmil, Earth's Best, etc.) that does not contain soy products. Soy is associated with a number of health problems including thyroid problems.


----------



## KD's Momma (Oct 24, 2004)

i've been using it with DS#3 since he was 7 weeks just for extra suppliment. i actually like that it is made with soy, that's all we drink around here and i don't like cow milk.


----------



## aloha girl (Aug 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretelmom* 
Okay, so baby is now 9 mo and due to medical reasons, I've got to supplement (PCOS and insufficient milk ducts, please don't flame me, I worked my A** off to give him EBF for 6 mos until solids and if you knew the intense labor that went into that, you'd respect it, now my PCOS hormones are out of whack and I can't make enough milk even with enormous effort) and I read on here that Baby's Only is okay for babies under 12 mos.

So I looked at their comparison charts on the website and it looks like the nutrition and composition are really fine for babies compared to Enfamil, etc, but I just need some reassurance from someone who asked their doctor.

To me, this is the healthiest choice of supplement and he still gets 80% bm. I just don't want something to go wrong because it truly is just for 12 mos and older.

THanks so much!


As someone who pumped bm for their baby, I totally RESPECT you!!!! What a great mama!!!! I know how much work goes into that!! I had to supplement too, and know how heartbreaking that we couldn't BF completely can be.

I hope you would never get flamed for it!!! That is so disheartening that mamas might judge you for not bf ing when you couldn't!

Anyway, sorry off topic,
aloha girl


----------



## Belleweather (Nov 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gretelmom* 
Okay, so baby is now 9 mo and due to medical reasons, I've got to supplement (PCOS and insufficient milk ducts, please don't flame me, I worked my A** off to give him EBF for 6 mos until solids and if you knew the intense labor that went into that, you'd respect it, now my PCOS hormones are out of whack and I can't make enough milk even with enormous effort) and I read on here that Baby's Only is okay for babies under 12 mos.

So I looked at their comparison charts on the website and it looks like the nutrition and composition are really fine for babies compared to Enfamil, etc, but I just need some reassurance from someone who asked their doctor.

To me, this is the healthiest choice of supplement and he still gets 80% bm. I just don't want something to go wrong because it truly is just for 12 mos and older.

THanks so much!


You Rock! People who breastfeed through major challenges like PCOS are heroes and deserve support and not getting flamed.









I'm a working mama with serious pump resistance, so I supplement my son as well. We've been using Baby's Only because after researching it seemed like they were the safest and most clueful option available, even though I'm not wild about the (small) amount of soy products in their Dairy formula. My doctor rolled her eyes and said it was fine, even though she tried to push Gerber samples on me.


----------



## greenmom4 (Dec 19, 2007)

My mw recommended Baby's Only to me when I was having issues with my dd. And if you go to their website, they do mention that they market it as 12+ mo formula only to encourage bf'ing.

GL!


----------



## swd12422 (Nov 9, 2007)

3 doctors (my uncle, my family doc, and DS's ped) all told me the formulas are all the same. Even those labeled (and priced) for "sensitive stomachs." To choose, I just looked at the ingredient list and chose one w/o high fructose corn syrup and sugar. (They all have sugar in one form or another, but I felt more comfortable with lactose rather than HFCS.)

Go with your gut and with what works for your baby. Even though "they're all the same" nutritionally, mine does better on Costco than he did on Similac Sensitive. A friend's baby does better on Enfamil than he did on Costco...

Good luck! Sorry you've been through all that. PCOS sucks!


----------

